# Random BSOD



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently replaced certain parts of my computer after frying the motherboard. As this was my first time attempting this, I had an employee at Fry's install the CPU onto the motherboard for me. I replaced the power supply, motherboard, and ram myself, leaving my old hard drive and old graphics card. I read somewhere that switching motherboard brands might force one to reinstall Windows, but upon bootup I had no issues and everything in Windows and my hard drive came up fine. 
However, since doing this in May I've had my computer randomly BSOD (always gives the same NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error)whenever it pleases. It happens when I'm in chrome, when I have no applications open at all, when I have two games open at once, and sometimes when i wake it from sleeping. It has gone a week before it BSOD and it has BSOD four times in one day. If i shut it down correctly and restart it later, it usually BSOD on me upon startup. Sometimes when I restart it from a BSOD it goes through a system restore, other times it starts back up instantly. I backup to an external HD more than once a week because of this in hopes I don't lose any information. 
I have been taking summer classes online and haven't wanted to attempt anything until I'm done with them, so I've been reading different forums as to what could be the cause of my problem. So far I have run memtest and coretemp with no visible issues and have PC TuneUp Tools for registry errors(which have been in the hundreds but after it "deletes" them it finds hundreds more, and after deleting those it seems to BSOD me more often right after). 
I'm fully ready to go out and buy another copy of Win7 and do a fresh install but wanted to make sure there wasn't a quick fix I was overlooking before dropping $100.


· OS - Win7
· x64
· What was original installed OS on system? WinXP
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? full retail Win7
· Age of system (hardware) graphics card and hard drive in case are 3+ years old. CPU, motherboard, RAM, and power supply are new since May of this year.
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? Win7 was last installed 1+ year ago with old parts.

· CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
· Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
· MotherBoard: MS-7599
· Power Supply: CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus 600W

· System Manufacturer: custom
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I ran verifier and it BSOD me, here are the attached dmp files.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

bumped after 2 days. i have run defrag since this. can re-run verifier if need be.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

bumped after 4 days. i could really use some help. someone told me i need to flash bios after installing a new motherboard but i'm not sure how and it doesn't sound like something a beginner should be doing. 
i am ready to get a new copy of windows but want to make sure the problems won't persist if i do.
any help at this point is much appreciated.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

another bump and request for help.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

yet again, another request for help. at this point i would just love to know for sure if a new install of windows will fix all of this or not. any help is appreciated.
thank you!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

bump ^^^^
i'm starting to wonder if i'm being ignored or just have an issue nobody can fix.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, hopefully one of the experts will have a chance to look at your logs and offer some better input.


I would start by checking MSIs website and see if they have any updated Win7 x64chipset drivers for your motherboard. Also look for an updated driver to your Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit network card.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Fred! 

I have updated MSI's drivers and BIOS updates from liveupdate 5 just now, this might be the first time I've actually done this since installing the new parts. Do you think that could be reasoning for BSOD?

As for the ethernet card, I found out that 1.0.0.17 is used for 64bit and I don't think that's the one I have, yet I can't find any place that actually has it available for download. Is there a place I can get it from that won't require me to install more software in order to download it?

I'll continue to wait on more replies and report back if I have more BSOD.
A few days ago I went ahead and cloned my HD in preparation to reinstall windows, but I am still wary about reinstalling if I'm not sure what has caused this to begin with and could possibly get more BSOD after the install.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

droo said:


> I have updated MSI's drivers and BIOS updates from liveupdate 5 just now, this might be the first time I've actually done this since installing the new parts. Do you think that could be reasoning for BSOD?


 It absolutely could. If I understand correctly, you replaced the motherboard, but are using a hard drive that was installed with a different mobo. The hard drive may not have all the updated drivers now that it's in a new system.

If you're close to your router, I would use an ethernet cable to connect to your router as opposed to the wireless card. If not, no problem. The network card driver caused your latest crash.

Can you get me the full model # of your motherboard? Something like 870S-G46. Or you could try this: Click Start button, in the Search box type Device Manager, then click the link in the search box. Scroll down to network adapters in the list, then right click on the Atheros. See if Windows finds a newer driver automatically.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi again, This is the exact motherboard I bought in May:
FRYS.com*|*MSI
MSI 870-G45 AMD 870 AM3 Motherboard 
Mfr: MSI Model: MSI 870-G45
FRYS.com #6417132 UPC: 816909074826

LiveUpdate5 is actually prompting me to flash BIOS with this message:


> MS-7599
> Version A.80
> 
> Note:
> ...


I haven't continued past this message because I'm not sure if the BIOS protection is disabled or not. 

As for the network card, the Device Manager is telling me I'm up to date on everything.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> If you're close to your router, I would use an ethernet cable to connect to your router as opposed to the wireless card. If not, no problem. The network card driver caused your latest crash.


I have a cable modem/router combo that I am leasing atm, and I just recently moved. When the cable guy came in to set everything up he couldn't connect wirelessly to my PC so he just plugged in the cable directly. I can, however, pick up wi-fi on my laptop and iPod. I don't see an advantage to being able to connect wirelessly to my PC since my modem/router sits on top of my desktop, so I've never bothered trying to fix it. It just dawned on me this could also be a network card problem...


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Running out, so I'll get back to you later. Right click on the Atheros in Device Manager and disable it, since you're using a wired connection.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

No problem, thanks for the replies thus far. 

Disabling it gave me this message: 


> Error 106 (net::ERR_INTERNET_DISCONNECTED): The Internet connection has been lost.


 in browser.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Leave the wireless card disabled. Make sure you have your ethernet cable connecting the Desktop PC to your router. In Device Manager under Network Devices, you should see Nvidia n/Force 10/100 network card. There should be no X's or exclamations points to it. 

Reboot and see if you have an internet connection.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a link to the MSI drivers for your motherboard.

The first driver listed is for your core chipset drivers and is a week old. Install those first. If you're already up to date, no problem.

You can compare the driver dates listed on the website to those on your system to see if you need an update. When in Device Manager, you can double click the device, such as The Atheros NIC, Sound Devices, etc.. Then look on the driver tab for the driver version and date. Compare that to the info on MSI's site. Update anything out of date.

After that I would use the computer for a while and see if you get anymore blue screens. If you do, attach the latest dump files. If you still don't have antivirus software installed, install some. I recommend the free version of Avast, or pick something you like.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

There is no selection for NVIDIA n/Force 10/100 network card.
The only option I have under Network adapters is Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20).


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, I cancelled the LiveUpdate5 that was prompting me to flash BIOS and started downloading the drivers from that site instead. One question about the last one:


> ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID driver
> 1. Extract the file and Copy all files to the floppy.
> 2. Press F6 to install driver through the floppy when booting and loading RAID function.
> XP：3.2.1540.24
> ...


Do I need that? If so, why would I need to load the RAID function?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

droo said:


> There is no selection for NVIDIA n/Force 10/100 network card.
> The only option I have under Network adapters is Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20).


OK, not sure on that then. Nvidia is listed in your device reports. I was thinking the Atheros was your wireless card.

There should be 2 network adapters listed in device mgr. One would be the wireless, the other would be the wired NIC (should be the Atheros then). Enable the Atheros and download the drivers for it on MSIs website. If there is a wireless network card listed, disable it.

Disregard those RAID drivers.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I only have the one Atheros card listed under Network Adapters, there are no other network adapters listed anywhere else in the Device Manager. 
Maybe the Nvidia one was from the old motherboard?

It sounds like I built a Frankenstein


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, long day...might be my error. Run all the updates I mentioned then use the pc and see what happens :laugh:


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Will do, I'm currently transferring some stuff to my external HD so I'll restart when that's done and see if I need to add anything else. 
For all intents and purposes, I'm going to assume that I should be able to properly shut down and turn on my computer without having to go through a system restore if I did everything correctly and installed all the updates to drivers et al you told me to, so pending another backup just to be safe, I'll try that out and let you know how it works.
Thank you SO much for the help!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Good plan, keep me posted, wait and see if everything works before you thank me :laugh:


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

well, I didn't even get a chance to cold start it before it BSOD on me again, and this was after multiple restarts from all the drivers I updated. I'll start using the verifier again. This BSOD gave me the same IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL message. 
At one point of restarts I even got a message from MSI that said "A hyper transport sync flood error occured on last boot" and it restarted my computer for me. About 5 minutes after that another BSOD.
This is really frustrating. In all of this mess I cloned my HD over to my external and managed to accidentally write over all my data, so I was running a recovery data program for the last few days trying to get it all back and in the middle of it it popped up with insufficient memory error (which is a complete lie: I have a 2TB HD and 1.5 of it was still free when this happened.) and now my computer won't even recognize my external HD at all. There was a TON of info on there that I'm going to be really upset about losing if i can't get it back. I'm ready to just throw everything out the window.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, I'll see if I can find an expert to look at your crash dump files and offer some better opinions.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

well, i ran verifier and it BSOD on me at startup so I had to system restore. I have the dmp file but it won't let me zip it because it's saying I have to have administrator rights to do this. I'm on my administrator account so I'm not sure why it's not letting me. I might be able to email it to someone. 
Thanks for your help so far!
Hopefully someone can help me fix all of this


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Copy the dump file out, then zip it up. Can't do in in \windows\minidump

Atheros - http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=48&system=5

Not named, but printer driver written long before Windows 7 SP1 - 

```
[font=lucida console]SSPORT.sys      Thu Aug 11 19:07:32 2005 (42FBDA34)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#SSPORT.sys 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`
BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070511-32323-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Jul  5 15:43:03.164 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:12.834
BugCheck D1, {fffff98031c1ce60, 2, 0, fffff88003f5ec66}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for L1C62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1C62x64.sys
Probably caused by : L1C62x64.sys ( L1C62x64+5c66 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  PMB.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_L1C62x64+5c66
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff980`31c1ce60 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03f5ec66
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070311-25818-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Jul  4 00:41:58.504 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 10:56:13.769
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+44891 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+44891
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffdb`ffd0a0f0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03a03eea 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070211-24975-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  2 13:44:43.349 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:47:34.003
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerWaitTest+82 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiTimerWaitTest+82
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000003 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`034e7582
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070211-24726-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  2 11:55:42.117 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:31.381
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff800`0347f19b
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070211-29234-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  2 10:51:19.993 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:40.273
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAccumulateTicks+150 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KeAccumulateTicks+150
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00002729 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000000 fffff800`034762c0
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070211-31527-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  2 10:45:59.998 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:24:38.653
BugCheck D1, {fffff8804cf30794, 2, 8, fffff8804cf30794}
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for USBPORT.SYS - 
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_RegisterUSBPortDriver+45a5 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  AppleMobileBac
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_USBPORT!USBPORT_RegisterUSBPortDriver+45a5
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`4cf30794 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`4cf30794
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070111-27097-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri Jul  1 12:55:20.704 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:29.359
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_amdppm!C1Halt+2
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070111-30186-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri Jul  1 12:34:20.791 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 8:16:52.446
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlRaiseStatus+18 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!RtlRaiseStatus+18
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000047 fffff800`034ff5fc fffff880`0a1d9440 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062811-33899-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 12:51:31.775 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 1:25:52.103
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+29 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_nt!KiInterruptHandler+29
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff880`02f8c050 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03578bc3
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062511-27799-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun 25 11:24:10.281 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 7 days 6:59:31.935
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsPrepareBuffers+6a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPrepareBuffers+6a
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0359f628 fffff880`0359ee80 fffffa80`0bea3850
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061611-26878-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Jun 16 04:34:24.799 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:42.453
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_amdppm!C1Halt+2
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061311-28345-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Jun 13 13:11:29.218 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.857
BugCheck D1, {fffffa00069ca806, 2, 0, fffff8800113b4aa}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
Probably caused by : mfehidk.sys ( mfehidk+574aa )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_mfehidk+574aa
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffffa00`069ca806 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0113b4aa
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\060711-27315-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Jun  7 12:22:10.857 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:49.826
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_amdppm!C1Halt+2
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\060711-26192-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Jun  7 12:08:40.519 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 5 days 15:19:26.518
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\052811-26488-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat May 28 10:37:17.774 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 12:16:00.429
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_amdppm!C1Halt+2
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00002728 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0347d2c0
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\051811-58531-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16792.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110408-1633
Debug session time: Wed May 18 12:58:08.708 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:17.612
Probably caused by : rdyboost.sys ( rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StWorkItemProcess+12 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_rdyboost!ST_STORE_SMD_TRAITS_::StWorkItemProcess+12
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`0191e3ea fffff880`0372ca48 fffff880`0372c2b0
BiosVersion = V10.7
BiosReleaseDate = 12/14/2010
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, the first link for atheros you provided me gave me this: win7_l1c-1.0.0.36-whql.zip
but I'm not sure what to do with it or where to put it.
The second link you gave me for sysnative doesn't make any sense to me.
Here is the minidump zip. It happened again today.
Thanks for your reply and any help you can give me!


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

you have the best in the business in Jcgriff looking at your .dmp files but I would like to add my advice ?

If this was me I would want a clean install to get rid of any unnecesary drivers that could be causing problems, a simpler method might be to return your install to a "virgin" state removing all old drivers using *sysprep* ?

first open device manager and under the services tab find *WMPNetworkSvc* and stop it ?
This is the *WMP networking service* which can generate erros when running sysprep ?

Now to use sysprep open an elevated cmd prompt and enter *%windir%\System32\Sysprep\Sysprep.exe* and the sysprep dialog will open, choose System Cleanup Action as Enter System Out-of-Box-Experience (OOBE), select Generalize, select Shutdown Options as Shutdown then Click OK

At switch off simply re-boot and sysprep will run as if it was a fresh install possibly needing reeboots as windows sets up devices. Use a newly created *test *user to start and get you into windows then delete that user when your back up and running.

If all of that worked without issue then open device manager and look for any unninstalled devices and track down the drivers from the manufacturers :smile:

let us know how it goes


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, download that zip file and save it to your computer. Double click it and extract the files to a temporary location, like on your C drive and create a new folder called whatever you want.

Go into Device Mgr. Right click on the Atheros card and select Update Driver. Don't let Windows search, click Browse My Computer, then point to the new directory you created for the drivers. I think you are using 64 bit version of Windows?? If so, select the L1C62x64.inf file and try to install.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Also, go here and download the latest drivers for your nVidia Geforce 9600GT video card.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

When you say I want a clean install, does this mean that I'm basically reinstalling windows? because I have another copy of win7 I can install and wipe everything out that way, I just didn't want to do that yet because I wasn't sure if I'd be bringing these problems with me to the new install of windows.
If this can be solved without having to reinstall windows, that'd be super. If it would be easier at this point to reinstall, I'm willing to do that. At this point I'm actually trying to recover my external hard drive but I can't complete it without getting a BSOD so I'm thinking about doing that on my laptop (even though it would take a little under a week and my laptop gets hot in about an hour).
Here's another issue if what you're telling me to do works like a fresh reinstall, My product key for this windows that I'm using is expired. So if i restart and it asks for that, I won't have it. That's why I got the new copy with a new key. 

If this isn't going to do anything to my windows right now besides just needing to install new drivers, then I will try it. That's just a bit confusing sounding the way you're telling me about it


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

running sysprep will leave your windows environment intact including files and installed programs etc but you will need to input your key ?

As long as the version installed is exactly the same as the version on the disc with the key then it wont present a problem, and you know you can always change your key at any time by right clicking my computer and the link at the bottom "change product key"

The reason I suggested a sysprep might be your best option is I often do hardware upgrades changing motherboards and processors and other devices on existing windows environments by that method and it always works providing the system is stable when prepping ?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred, I installed both of those drivers and restarted, BSOD right after it loaded everything on startup. tried again same thing. I'm now in safe mode and everything is fine so far.

Ickymay, The version I have installed right now is the one that's got the expired key. I got it for free from an old college and can't get a new one because they will send it to my old college email address that doesn't exist anymore. So the one I have on disk is the new one with a new key and not on the pc yet.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's the last two BSODs in minidump.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, did you install all the drivers from the MSI website? I posted the link earlier. Most importantly, the firs link in this page for the System & Chipset drivers.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Fred, Yes. I installed all of those before I installed the two you just told me to.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ickymay, that's a good suggestion that may pan out. I'd just hate to see droo have to start back at the beginning reinstalling all his drivers from scratch.

Since he is using a hard drive that was setup for a different motherboard, I would expect to see BSODs. Since there are a few different drivers causing the crashes, it's hard to tell how close this is to getting solved. The latest crashes today have come from his video card and AMD processor drivers.

Another set of eyes is always a good thing.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, click your Start button and right click on Computer and select properties. Is your version of Windows listed as 64 bit or 32 bit?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, it's 64-bit.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, just for the heck of it, go into Device Mgr. Scroll down to processors, right click on your processor and select update driver. Let Windows do a search and let me know if it finds an updated driver.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred, Device Mgr is telling me all drivers are up to date. However, even when they weren't up to date it was telling me the same thing.. so I'm not sure how well I trust it.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I just noticed that the only thing I have open in safe mode is chrome, and I just got a message saying "The Google Cloud Print connector process has crashed. Restart?"
I haven't tried printing anything, just been on a couple of websites besides this one.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

looking through your drivers in the crash .dmp's i cant see anything untoward but I did notice that windows debugger shows *amdppm.sys* as the probable cause ?

This file is a core driver for AMD CPUs and you also said you had a friend swop out your CPU onto a new motherboard ?

I would look in device manager under the catagory processors and possibly unninstall them and then reeboot and try setting the bios to defaults ?

If you wanted to upgrade your OS while maintaining your environment you could perform a repair install and then put your new key in ?

also given your problems started in May this could be the new ram you installed ?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ickymay, agreed. amdppm.sys was in the stack for the last 4 (?) dumps. 

RAM - Good call. At this point it wouldn't hurt to run Memtest

Droo, download memtest and burn the ISO file to a cd. Restart & boot up to the cd (change your boot order in setup to make your cd drive the first device, if needed) and run memtest for an hour or more


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Ickymay, I installed the motherboard at the same time as the ram, processor, and psu. I uninstalled the drivers and rebooted, it prompted me to restart so I did, and now it seems like it's running okay in regular mode (not safe), but my hard drive sounds like it's running a scan or something, working really hard and nothing is open.
At the very least I'm able to get back out of safe mode, but how do I find out if that solved other issues?
Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred, will do that now!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

okay so, i burned the iso on a cd, changed the boot order to cd first, and rebooted. it sounded like the cd was running at first and then just booted me into windows. so i'm not exactly sure what i'm supposed to be looking for. 
any suggestions?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

When you first power on the computer, look on screen to see which key you press to "Enter Setup" It's usually Delete or the F2 key. Look for a Heading called Boot order or similar. It will list your hard drive and cd/dvd, etc. Move the cd drive to the top of the list as the first boot device, then save and retry


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I did that twice now..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you burn the ISO file as an image file or did you just copy the ISO to your burning program? Here's a good freeware program you can use if needed


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Sigh, nope. My brain is fried. It's working now, I'll report back in an hour. What should I be looking for or saving to show results??


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by nope or what you have working. 

If Memtest is running, you'll see progress and movement in the upper right of the screen. If there are any errors, they'll be displayed in red at the bottom of the screen. Nothing to log, any errors reported are no good - it's either pass or fail.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

My nope was an answer to your question of burning the iso correctly. I got it running now though, should I wait until the pass is at 100% before I stop it?
Here's what it says: 
L1 cache: 64k 49184 mb/s
L2 cache: 512k 15874 mb/s
L3 cache: none
Memory: 8191m 4070 mb/s
Imc: amd athlon(tm) II x4 640 processor (ecc: disabled)
Settings: ram: 533 MHz (ddr1067) / cas: 7-7-7-20 / ddr3 (64 bits)

Does all that sound pretty normal? I have 2 4gb sticks installed.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Gotcha...What you posted above is just specs.  In the upper right of the screen is where you can the test progress. I'd let it run for an hour or so. At a minimum, let it complete a pass or 2.

Anytime I've ever seen Memtest report errors, it's been within the 1st 15 mins if not immediately, but you've got 8 gig of ram, so let it run.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I let it go to 98% of pass 2 before i got out of it. No errors. Which means my problems don't lie with the ram?
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

droo said:


> I let it go to 98% of pass 2 before i got out of it. No errors. Which means my problems don't lie with the ram?


Correct



> Any other suggestions?


Got a hammer? :grin:

Use the computer in normal Windows mode and see what hapopens. If you get any additional BSODs, post the files the way you have been. If it turns out that you get another BSOD from the same file, Ickymays idea of using the Sysprep utility is an option. Or maybe just a fresh install considering all the circumstances - serial#, swapped mobo, etc. If you don't have a lot of software installed, a fresh install is a good idea. Either way, you can round up all your drivers first.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, but if I did a fresh install after a BSOD what would guarantee that I wouldn't get the same thing anymore?
I'm gonna have to read more about the sysprep utility, that scares me. 
Thanks for all your help!
I'll keep listing BSOD errors if I get any.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

droo said:


> Okay, but if I did a fresh install after a BSOD what would guarantee that I wouldn't get the same thing anymore?


Very good question. The answer is, nothing. I'd rarely ever suggest reinstalling Windows to fix a random problem. But you have a few different issues going on.

I'm sure Ickymay or myself could walk you through Sysprep if needed. Sounds like Iky's used it a lot so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

That'd be lovely. I'll keep you updated. Thanks again


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem, keep us posted


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

droo said:


> I let it go to 98% of pass 2 before i got out of it. No errors. Which means my problems don't lie with the ram?
> Any other suggestions?


passing memtest does not mean your ram is neccesarily ok :4-thatsba

to quote since windows 95  Microsoft have stated about memory testing programs


> Defective memory chips may not be detected by memory checking tools. Some memory checking programs are not adequate tests because they do not test RAM in the same way that Windows uses RAM. Most memory checkers use read/write cycles when scanning memory. Since Windows is executing code from memory, it uses execute cycles. Execute cycles are different from read/write cycles and are more vulnerable to parity errors. It is possible for memory checking programs to find parity errors if the memory is *extremely faulty*.


To test your memory I get consistent results by burning to CD (using an ISO burner) & running from boot memtest86+ for at least 5 passes and moving the sticks between slots running them together and singly to verify motherboard ram slots work as well as each ram stick.

for more detail read this FAQ for using Memtest86+

ram explained at Super Talent innerTools

Sysprep only takes about 5 minutes to run and is a suprisingly under used tool that is great at giving a clean slate to work with ?

This is also the beauty of a fresh install as it minimizes the chance that you have a bad driver causing crashes and helps identify hardware issues ?

It's always difficult to diagnose from a distance but my intuition is telling me you are experiencing all the symptoms of a hardware fault ?

next step I suggest make sure your bios is up to date then run your system with only one stick of ram and try to create a crash :normal:

the simpler your software environment is the easier it will be to identify your cause :wink:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Icky, the only reason I disagree a liittle is this. I really don't think RAM is the issue because of the circumstances (swapping mobos) and the consistency of the recent dumps. The last 4 crashes were from the amdppm.sys driver. Before that, a few of them were for the network card drive. IMO, I think it's driver related.

I'd suspect if the RAM was an issue it would be related more towards voltage, timings etc. Though it's always possible to get a new, bad stick. Even if chip creep was the cause, I've rarely ever seen Memtest take more than 15 mins to show an error. Though that's all just my opinion since it ain't fixed yet! :laugh:


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

well I've tried doing a few things to push my computer's limits like playing multiple video games at the same time, playing music, having multiple browser windows open. 
Since the BSOD issues were random from the beginning this isn't the best way to go about getting another one but it's showing me other problems, such as:
I have VIA HD Audio Deck installed for sound, and for some reason it's constantly switching between the Headphones or Microphone input and the Center/LFE speakers, causing the sound to stop playing for a few seconds while it decides which one it wants to use. Note that I do NOT have any headphones or mic plugged in but I do have front inputs for both headphone/mic and back. 
I'm assuming then that with all these driver updates something isn't recognizing correctly and trying to use both at the same time. I figured I'd put it in here since you all are aware enough of my problems that I don't have to rehash everything, but if you'd rather I create a new thread in another forum for this I can. 
It shouldn't be a complicated fix but my brain is so fried from dealing with everything else I've exhausted all efforts besides messing with drivers again, because we all know where that got me! hah. It just seems like I'm overlooking some simple option and was hoping someone with fresh eyes could see it and say "OH! you just forgot to set this to such and such!"
Thanks


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, the big issue is whether it crashes or not! For the Sound problem, Click the Start button and type Sound in the search box. Then select Sound listed under Control Panel. On the Playback and Recording tabs click the properties and set the defaults as you want them - e.g. speakers vs headphones, etc. If you have more than 1 sound card installed, I would disable the one you don't want to use. You can also disable the xtra sound card through Device Manager. 

You may have to change an option in your games to select the sound card you want to use. It might be listed under something like Preferences or Options.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred, I agree! I'm going to wait at least 2 weeks and multiple shut downs and restarts before I decide that no BSODs are going to happen again. 
As for the sound, under playback I have two options:
Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio) Default Device, and HD Audio HDMI out (VIA High Definition Audio). Disabling the HD Audio HDMI out does nothing, nor does it do anything sitting there enabled at the same time. 
However, Disabling the Speakers and enabling the HD Audio HDMI out *shows* that something is playing from the bar on the right but no sound comes out, and I can't get anything more than 2 channels in the configuration out of it. 
In Device Manager, it only lists VIA High Definition Audio under Sound etc and all drivers are listed as up to date.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought you meant you had 2 different sound cards installed... No need to disable anything. Speakers should have a green check mark next to them to set as the default. Go into Sound and click Configure in the lower left and follow the steps. Make sure all speakers are in the correct ports - look at the manual or download it from the previous MSI link if you're not positive. Double check the preferences in your games. Test by playing an MP3 in media player and see how you make out..


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea, all configurations are set, except for when I actually start playing something, that's when it decides to switch back and forth between center/lfe and microphone/headset(meaning, sometimes it's the mic, sometimes it's the headset, not that the two are the same port). That's when it cuts off my sound while it's trying to figure it out. Music keeps on playing.
I think this computer just has a mind of its own...


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't think of anything else off the top of my head. You could try downloading the (3 I think) drivers again off MSIs site. Save them, uninstall your existing drivers in Device Mgr and reboot. If that doesn't do it, start a new post in the Sound Card Forum and describe the problem. See if anyone else has any ideas.


----------



## agnivade (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, I checked your dump files. Agree with others that its the amdppm.sys file. Now I am not clear whether you are getting any more BSODs or not ??
I get that you have a sound problem, but are there any more BSODs ?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred, thank you! I will do that soon.
agnivade, I'm not getting any BSODs YET. It's only been a couple of days and the BSODs were random before, I could go anywhere from a couple hours to a week or more in between them. I also haven't shut down and cold started my system yet. I'm currently trying to get my external HD restored so I can back up first before I try that, if indeed it does have to system restore on me.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

okay, first BSOD today. restarted my computer, left for errands. came back to BSOD. here is the dmp file.
someone else suggested I might be having problems because of the hard drive. is that a possibility or is it still showing it's the motherboard?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Microsoft processor driver listed as probable cause - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#amdppm.sys 

Dump listed exception *0xc000001d* = illegal program instruction, e.g., division by zero -

```
[FONT=lucida console]EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880033fd8c8 -- (.exr 0xfffff880033fd8c8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].exr 0xfffff880033fd8c8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ExceptionAddress: fffff800034e6c44 (nt!Ki[COLOR=blue]SecondaryClockInterrupt[/COLOR]+0x0000000000000034)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] ExceptionCode: [COLOR=red]c000001d[/COLOR] ([COLOR=red]Illegal instruction[/COLOR])[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]ExceptionFlags: 00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]NumberParameters: 0[/FONT]
```
Clock Interrupt refers to CPU. 

I don't see reference to HDD in the dump, but likely cause = unknown hardware failure.

Remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120. It is not helping you here. 

You can run Driver Verifier - see if it flags any 3rd party drivers.

Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related) 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\073011-18330-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Jul 30 19:00:31.794 2011 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:00.074[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+2 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_amdppm!C1Halt+2[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosVersion = V10.8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = MSI[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = MS-7599[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``  [/FONT]
```


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

hey jcgriff2, thanks a bunch for getting back to me so quickly. 
I couldn't remove alcohol, "setup is unable to validate installation" popped up when i tried to uninstall.. and I couldn't even find daemon tools. 
I'll run verifier again, I thought I was already running it but maybe I disabled it. 
If the cause is unknown hardware failure, how do I figure out which piece of hardware failed and replace it?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

well, I ran verifier and upon restart it immediately blue screened. I had to restart and system restore to get back to my desktop again, only to find there was no minidump file for the latest BSOD. 
I repeated this process of running verifier and having it BSOD me and system restoring several times to find out NO minidump files were being generated at all for any time this happened. 
I'm not sure what I did or didn't do. The only thing I can think of is this time when it BSOD on me it didn't have the text at the end of how it was purging or w/e to 100%.. just the error code (STOP 0x0011000 etc) and then a blank space.
Another thing I was thinking about was that when I fried my motherboard I was ripping dvds back to back to my computer and it just shut down on me. However, I never replaced the dvd drive itself. Do you think that could be the hardware failure in question? Would it cause my computer to BSOD if it was just that? I replaced everything else aside from the graphics card and hard drive, so those are the only 3 things that are older than may.
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

disconnect the Drive and try again to get a bluescreen ?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

hey ickymay, I will try that this weekend. I woke up this morning to another BSOD and this message was new:
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
I looked it up and it brought me here: 
Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Just the other night I was talking about this problem with my friend and she suggested the possibility that my geforce 9600 card could be malfunctioning with the amd motherboard because they usually like ati graphics cards. this new BSOD made me think about this more since it says "This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code."
What do you guys think? If I need to get a new graphics card I will, but want to make sure that this is a high possibility, since jcgriff said "unknown hardware failure"...
Thanks for keeping up with this!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, post the new minidump if you get a chance. I was going to suggest running Prime95 and stress out the cpu, but wanted to see if JCGriffs suggestion did anything. I can't see just randomly replacing parts, IMO.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Fred, last time I tried verifier I couldn't get any minidumps out of it.. I'll try again.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's the one I woke up to this morning, not with verifier on though.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

droo said:


> hey ickymay, I will try that this weekend. I woke up this morning to another BSOD and this message was new:
> SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> I looked it up and it brought me here:
> Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> ...


Hi - 

That is bugcheck *0x3b*, which means the kernel threw an exception. You have to look at the 1st number inside the STOP error parenthesis for the exception code. It is true that video is one of the few that can transition from user-mode into kernel code territory.

The latest BSOD was *0x3b (0xc000001d,,,)* = illegal program instruction; the Microsoft Win32 subsystem driver *win32k.sys* was named probable cause. Seeing win32k could mean video, RAM or other underlying unknown hardware failure resulting in RAMs inability to properly hold kernel code.

The problem with hardware failure is that the information in the dumps cannot fully be relied upon, nor will the dumps ever tell you the specific piece of hardware that is/has failed that needs to be replaced. 

I did find *sptd.sys* in the dump, which means it was loaded into RAM at the time of the crash - 

```
[font=lucida console]sptd.sys             Tue Aug 24 02:13:12 2010 (4C7362F8)
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#sptd.sys 

Try sptd disable it via REGEDIT.

1. Create system restore point
START | type *create* | "Create a system restore point"

2. Go in to regedit - 
START | type *regedit*


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[COLOR=red]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd[/COLOR]
    Type    		REG_DWORD    0x1
    [COLOR=Blue]Start    [/COLOR]           REG_DWORD    [COLOR=blue]0x0[/COLOR]
    ErrorControl        REG_DWORD    0x1
    ImagePath	        REG_EXPAND_SZ    System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
    DisplayName         REG_SZ       sptd
    Group	        REG_SZ       Boot Bus Extender
    Tag		        REG_DWORD    0x3
[/font]
```
- go to the SPTD key in red
- 2x-click on sptd "folder"
- locate "Start"
- 2x-click on blue icon next to "Start"
- change the DWORD *0* to *4* (disable)

See if sptd.sys disablement helps.

Was there a driver name on the blue screen after running Driver Verifier?


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080311-22464-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Aug  3 04:25:41.322 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 21:16:21.961
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RawInputThread+9b0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!RawInputThread+9b0
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff800`0347c542 fffff880`03f13010 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> - go to the SPTD key in red
> - 2x-click on sptd "folder"
> - locate " Start"
> - 2x-click on blue icon next to "Start"
> ...


I lied, going to try running verifier now.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

okay, here is what I've done so far since last time I updated:
1) friend told me to uninstall and reinstall the graphics card drivers, which I did, for the 3rd or 4th time.
2) started running verifier again
3) followed jcgriff2's post of disabling the sptd.sys and restarting.
4) NO BSODs on startup as per usual via verifier, which is awesome!!! but I'm not getting my hopes up. 
5) I will continue to run verifier and have been looking up graphics cards and have found this one: VTX3D VX4830512MD3-H Radeon HD 4830 Video Card - 512MB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0 x16, CrossFireX Ready, DVI, HDMI, VGA at TigerDirect.com that is probably the best for my system. 
6) NOT FIXED but will let you guys know when the next BSOD is. THANK YOU!!!
7) also have a friend coming over this weekend that might be able to troubleshoot this in person.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, this is being posted From my iPod so sorry for the crappy grammar and punctuation. 
I seem to be getting a bsod when either allowing or disallowing to let via audio run.. Vdeck.exe from c:\program files (x86)\via\viaudioi\vdeck\vdeck.exe

Funny that an audio problem would be the excuse, dont you think??


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

oh hay, so, I'm back on the PC. system restore ftw. 
anyways, here is an aweosme dmp file for you guys to figure out for me. 
THIS IS SO EXCITING.
I'm about ready to just you know, throw everything I own out my front door.
So, any help you can give that doesn't require me doing that, would be awesome.
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you using Acronis True Image? If you have your original installation disc and serial #, temporarily uninstall it.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, I uninstalled true image and ran verifier again. I got a BSOD immediately upon restart, didn't even let me get to motherboard flash screen. Got the STOP 0X0000001E error this time. System restore and NO dmp file. 
Started typing this and got ANOTHER BSOD and restarted. Same error. Got a dmp file this time!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Did I also mention that my two Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controllers and my five Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controllers aren't installed properly? But Troubleshooting can't find an update, just says they have a driver problem.. and Windows Update says it's up to date.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

The last dump you posted points back to the same driver again amdppm.sys - (at least 5 or 6 crashes due to this file) 

The previous crash was caused by timntr.sys, which is an Acronis True Image file.

Ickymay's Sysprep suggestion is starting too look good :laugh:. Do you have a lot of programs and software installed on this computer or is it pretty bare?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I just came back to another BSOD, this time PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA, and no dmp file for it. 
Fred, my life is on here. I was trying to back it all up onto my external hard drive, but then my external crashed and I might have lost all of that. I've been slowly putting files of importance onto a cloud backup that Charter gives me for free, but it takes SO long and most of the time I'll get a BSOD before it's finished. 

amdppm.sys is a motherboard driver, correct? and by going the sysprep route, I will be erasing all drivers and starting over completely, correct? In which case, what would be the difference in just backing up whatever files I can and erasing the hard drive and reinstalling a new copy of windows?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, why don't you try this. If you still have the Memtest disc you made, let it run overnite when you're not using the computer. If it finds any errors, you'll notice them in red at the bottom of the screen. No need to write anything down it's a pass or fail test.

If I can get some time, I'll put together some instructions for running Prime95. It's a good stress test program for your cpu and system stability.

I still think it's system driver related because of the consistency with the crashes and driver verifier crashing. 

Did you say at one time that you don't have a problem in Safe Mode? If you need to copy or backup files from this computer to an external, I would do it in small batches in Safe Mode.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Did you say at one time that you don't have a problem in Safe Mode? If you need to copy or backup files from this computer to an external, I would do it in small batches in Safe Mode.


O.M.G. Why didn't I think of that, would have saved me SO much wasted time and probably would have saved my external that I managed to FUBAR. 

I'll run memtest tonight, and I looked up Prime95:
Prime95 (64-bit version) description, Math & Scientific Tools Downloads List By 30 Day Change | PCWorld | PCWorld
Prime95 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
By stress-testing my CPU or other parts, I would be eliminating them as suspect for hardware failure?

If it's system driver related, which would be a better option.. to wipe the HD and fresh reinstall windows or use sysprep or a combination of the two? I'm still a little confused as to what sysprep would actually do for me if I have a new copy of win7 ready to install.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Fred was correct - Driver Verifier flagged Acronis.

If this were my system - I would wipe the HDD and reinstall at this point.

Format HDD - sysnative.com - MVP

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`

BSOD SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Aug  4 04:09:48.326 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:15.996
BugCheck C4, {f6, 288, fffffa8007c42b30, fffff880018898ec}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for timntr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for timntr.sys
Probably caused by : timntr.sys ( timntr+328ec )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TimounterMonit
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

  [/font]
```


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, Memtest and Prime will stress test your hardware and make sure it's stable. I still don't think your problem is hardware, but the above will help rule it out.



jcgriff2 said:


> If this were my system - I would wipe the HDD and reinstall at this point.


Ditto what JCGriff said.... That's why I asked if you had a lot of stuff, programs, files on this computer. If you don't have much software installed, then a fresh install of Windows is what I'd do. If you have a ton of software and personalized settings on the drive, Sysprep might be an option worth trying. I don't really use Sysprep, but it basically makes your current Windows installation a little more "universal" so you can copy it to multiple, somewhat similar computers. Then the drivers needed for each PC are reinstalled. If you want to go that route, maybe Ickey can walk you through it since he seems more familiar with it.

A fresh install would help rule out all the old drivers and software that were previously installed for your old motherboard. I almost never reinstall Windows to fix a problem, but I don't know exactly what the problem is here :laugh:! I still do think it's drivers or programs not working well together.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright, well I'm still trying to back things up online, but I'll reinstall when it's all done.
I really appreciate everyone's help with this!

One last thing, is it recommended when I reinstall Windows to update drivers through there or to get them through the links in this post? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you reinstall, I would download all the drivers from the manufacturer's website as a preference. Make sure you at least have the network card drivers handy on a flash drive, first, so you can get online. Chipset drivers always get installed first.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello again! Well, I *finally* got everything backed up and reformatted and reinstalled windows last night. I formatted so I could dual-boot Ubuntu and Win7, which is pretty fun to play around with. I also upgraded my graphics card so the only thing that is older than several months is my dvd drive. I've been redownloading things in Windows since then and just got a BSOD of a PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA. 
It happened when I downloaded and started setting up uTorrent. It dumped memory up to 100 before it shut down and restarted on its own, but upon restart I didn't have uTorrent installed, or the folders I created to download torrents in preferences. It seemed like it erased everything that happened to the system about 5 minutes prior to BSOD. 
I reinstalled uTorrent and started adding the same folders again, and another BSOD. same thing. This time upon startup I looked for minidump files but I supposed I haven't set anything up yet to go with them so there were none. I have not yet tried installed uTorrent again but highly doubt it could be an issue with the program itself. Possibly with the fact I was telling it to save things in folders that were on another partition of my HD? 
After I reinstalled Windows, the first thing I went to was the device manager and made sure all of my drivers were up to date. However, I did NOT download others after they already told me they were up to date. Should I be getting drivers from manufacturer's websites instead of relying on Windows to tell me things are up to date? Would that even be a problem if I'm getting a page fault error?
Here's the zip report, I'm going to start running verifier again just in case.
Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

After installing Windows, start with the motherboard chipset drivers from the manufacturer's site first. Yes, use the manufacturer's site as the first preference for the other drivers too. I would be installing new programs cautiously and setting regular restore points. If you're going to dive in and reinstall everything, you might be reintroducing the cause of the crashes. 

utorrent is going to be a good way to screw up your system by downloading stuff that could potentially be dangerous, especially with no antivirus software running. I couldn't get anything from the minidump. Refresh my memory, did you run an overnight memory test?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually had a friend backup drivers for me on a flash drive since none of mine were working, I just didn't bother using it since it seemed like Windows took care of updating all drivers. 
I'll create a system restore point right now and install those. I do have trend micro as an anti-virus but it hadn't installed yet because I hadn't gotten a chance to restart. Upon restart it should recognize as my antivirus. I also have malwarebytes installed as well. 
I'll delete all things utorrent for the moment since nothing is set up.
I've only installed games and big programs on the 3rd partition for storage, otherwise anything I've put into windows has been things like Flash, malwarebytes, Visual C++, Picasa, Revo Uninstaller, Rainmeter and the like. Basic stuff. 
I did run overnight memtests on my system before i reformatted, but not since last night when i wiped everything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Update your Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver - it pre-dates Windows 7 RTM - 

```
[font=lucida console]L1C62x64.sys    Wed [color=red]Apr 01[/color] 01:09:17 [color=red]2009[/color] (49D2F6FD)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#L1C62x64.sys



Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082411-70793-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Aug 24 19:07:22.536 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:42.800
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+4f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!PoIdle+4f
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa00`0804fa44 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028dbfcf 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/font]
```




```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082411-70793-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02856000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a9b670
Debug session time: Wed Aug 24 19:07:22.536 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:42.800
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa000804fa44, 0, fffff800028dbfcf, 7}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+4f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa000804fa44, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff800028dbfcf, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000007, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002b05100
 fffffa000804fa44 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!PoIdle+4f
fffff800`028dbfcf 41f6460402      test    byte ptr [r14+4],2

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002f1bb10 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002f1bb10)
.trap 0xfffff88002f1bb10
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88002f1bd78 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff880009e9180
rdx=000000000085455c rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800028dbfcf rsp=fffff88002f1bca0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=000000008b02405c  r9=0000000000da7a64 r10=00000000000ab376
r11=fffff880009e9100 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up di ng nz na pe nc
nt!PoIdle+0x4f:
fffff800`028dbfcf 41f6460402      test    byte ptr [r14+4],2 ds:bf00:00000000`00000004=??
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000287d347 to fffff800028d2c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f1b9a8 fffff800`0287d347 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa00`0804fa44 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f1bb10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f1b9b0 fffff800`028d0d6e : 00000000`00000000 fffffa00`0804fa44 00000000`00da7a00 fffff880`009e9180 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x44711
fffff880`02f1bb10 fffff800`028dbfcf : 00000000`ffffffed 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009f3fc0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`02f1bca0 fffff800`028ca93c : fffff880`009e9180 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`029edb40 : nt!PoIdle+0x4f
fffff880`02f1bd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!PoIdle+4f
fffff800`028dbfcf 41f6460402      test    byte ptr [r14+4],2

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!PoIdle+4f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!PoIdle+4f

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!PoIdle+4f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf4000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa000804fa44 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800028d2c40 rsp=fffff88002f1b9a8 rbp=fffff88002f1ba00
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff88002f1bb10 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff6fb7e800200 r13=fffffa000804fa44
r14=fffff88002f1bb10 r15=00000000000001f4
iopl=0         nv up di pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000046
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`028d2c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`02f1b9b0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`02f1b9a8 fffff800`0287d347 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa00`0804fa44 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f1bb10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f1b9b0 fffff800`028d0d6e : 00000000`00000000 fffffa00`0804fa44 00000000`00da7a00 fffff880`009e9180 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x44711
fffff880`02f1bb10 fffff800`028dbfcf : 00000000`ffffffed 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009f3fc0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`02f1bb10)
fffff880`02f1bca0 fffff800`028ca93c : fffff880`009e9180 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`029edb40 : nt!PoIdle+0x4f
fffff880`02f1bd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0280d000 fffff800`02856000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02856000 fffff800`02e3f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c8c000 fffff880`00c99000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c99000 fffff880`00cad000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cad000 fffff880`00d0b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d0b000 fffff880`00dcb000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dcb000 fffff880`00de5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00dee000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00f04000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f04000 fffff880`00f13000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f13000 fffff880`00f6a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f73000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00f7d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00fb0000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fbd000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fd2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fd2000 fffff880`00fe7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00fee000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ffe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0100b000 fffff880`0101f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0101f000 fffff880`011c2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0127d000 fffff880`012db000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`012db000 fffff880`012f6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`012f6000 fffff880`01368000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01368000 fffff880`01379000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01379000 fffff880`01383000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01383000 fffff880`01393000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01393000 fffff880`0139c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0139c000 fffff880`013a5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013b0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013c1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c1000 fffff880`013e3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013f0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`015a3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015a3000 fffff880`015cd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015fe000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`01636000 fffff880`0163f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0163f000 fffff880`01646000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01659000 fffff880`0185d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`0185d000 fffff880`018a7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018a7000 fffff880`018b7000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018b7000 fffff880`01903000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01903000 fffff880`0190b000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0190b000 fffff880`0191e000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`0191e000 fffff880`01958000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`0196a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0196a000 fffff880`01973000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`019ad000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019c3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019f3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c77000 fffff880`02c89000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02c89000 fffff880`02c9e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02d2f000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`02d2f000 fffff880`02d74000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02d74000 fffff880`02d7d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d7d000 fffff880`02da3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02da3000 fffff880`02db2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02db2000 fffff880`02dcf000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02dcf000 fffff880`02dea000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02dfe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a1b000 fffff880`03a3c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03a3c000 fffff880`03a7f000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`03a86000 fffff880`03b09000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03b09000 fffff880`03b27000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03b27000 fffff880`03b38000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b38000 fffff880`03b5e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03b5e000 fffff880`03b73000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b73000 fffff880`03bc3000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`03bc3000 fffff880`03bf2000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04446000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04446000 fffff880`0446a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0446a000 fffff880`0447c000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`0447c000 fffff880`04489000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04489000 fffff880`04494000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04494000 fffff880`044ea000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`044ea000 fffff880`044f3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`044f3000 fffff880`044f4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`044f5000 fffff880`045e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045fa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`0514e000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`0514e000 fffff880`0515a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0515a000 fffff880`05178000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05178000 fffff880`05187000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05187000 fffff880`05196000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05196000 fffff880`051a6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`051a6000 fffff880`051bc000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`051bc000 fffff880`051e0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`051e0000 fffff880`051ec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`051ec000 fffff880`051f7000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a68000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`05a68000 fffff880`05aa5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05aa5000 fffff880`05ac7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05ac7000 fffff880`05acc200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05b09000 fffff880`05b17000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05b17000 fffff880`05b23000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05b23000 fffff880`05b2c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05b2c000 fffff880`05b3f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05b3f000 fffff880`05b4b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05b4b000 fffff880`05b59000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05b59000 fffff880`05b7c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05b7c000 fffff880`05b9d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`05b9d000 fffff880`05bb2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05bb2000 fffff880`05bca000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05e4e000 fffff880`05e72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`05ecb000 fffff880`05f94000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`05f94000 fffff880`05fb2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`05fb2000 fffff880`05fca000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05fca000 fffff880`05ff7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`064b7000 fffff880`0655d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0655d000 fffff880`06568000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06568000 fffff880`06599000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`06599000 fffff880`065ab000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`06622000 fffff880`066ba000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`066ba000 fffff880`066d2000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`06743000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06769000 fffff880`06786000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06786000 fffff880`06787f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06788000 fffff880`06799000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`06799000 fffff880`067a5000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00313000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0674a000 fffff880`0674c000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0672d000 fffff880`0674a000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0675d000 fffff880`06769000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0674c000 fffff880`0675d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0670e000 fffff880`06710000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`066f1000 fffff880`0670e000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06721000 fffff880`0672d000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06710000 fffff880`06721000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`066ef000 fffff880`066f1000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`066ef000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05aea000 fffff880`05aec000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05acd000 fffff880`05aea000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05afd000 fffff880`05b09000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05aec000 fffff880`05afd000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`01623000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01623000 fffff880`01636000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f13000 fffff880`00f6a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02d2f000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`051a6000 fffff880`051bc000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b5e000 fffff880`03b73000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00dee000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`0514e000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`03b73000 fffff880`03bc3000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`0163f000 fffff880`01646000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03b27000 fffff880`03b38000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05f94000 fffff880`05fb2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015a3000 fffff880`015cd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d0b000 fffff880`00dcb000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019f3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cad000 fffff880`00d0b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012f6000 fffff880`01368000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`05196000 fffff880`051a6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05b09000 fffff880`05b17000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a86000 fffff880`03b09000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03b09000 fffff880`03b27000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019c3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05aa5000 fffff880`05ac7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05b23000 fffff880`05b2c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05b17000 fffff880`05b23000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05b2c000 fffff880`05b3f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05b3f000 fffff880`05b4b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044f5000 fffff880`045e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04446000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0100b000 fffff880`0101f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01379000 fffff880`01383000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`019ad000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0185d000 fffff880`018a7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0447c000 fffff880`04489000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`0280d000 fffff800`02856000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04446000 fffff880`0446a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a68000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`05ecb000 fffff880`05f94000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0196a000 fffff880`01973000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0515a000 fffff880`05178000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05178000 fffff880`05187000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba1000 fffff800`00bab000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`03a3c000 fffff880`03a7f000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`012db000 fffff880`012f6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`05ac7000 fffff880`05acc200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0446a000 fffff880`0447c000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Apr 01 01:09:17 2009 (49D2F6FD)
fffff880`05b9d000 fffff880`05bb2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05b59000 fffff880`05b7c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c8c000 fffff880`00c99000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05b4b000 fffff880`05b59000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05187000 fffff880`05196000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00dcb000 fffff880`00de5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015fe000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`05fb2000 fffff880`05fca000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05fca000 fffff880`05ff7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05e4e000 fffff880`05e72000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013b0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00f7d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0127d000 fffff880`012db000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`0196a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`015a3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`051e0000 fffff880`051ec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03bc3000 fffff880`03bf2000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`02c89000 fffff880`02c9e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02da3000 fffff880`02db2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d2f000 fffff880`02d74000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`066ba000 fffff880`066d2000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013c1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02856000 fffff800`02e3f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`0101f000 fffff880`011c2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01636000 fffff880`0163f000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d7d000 fffff880`02da3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fd2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00fb0000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00fee000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ffe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01368000 fffff880`01379000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`064b7000 fffff880`0655d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05a68000 fffff880`05aa5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c99000 fffff880`00cad000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`051bc000 fffff880`051e0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a1b000 fffff880`03a3c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`051ec000 fffff880`051f7000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01393000 fffff880`0139c000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0139c000 fffff880`013a5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0191e000 fffff880`01958000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`05bb2000 fffff880`05bca000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0655d000 fffff880`06568000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0514e000 fffff880`0515a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02db2000 fffff880`02dcf000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0190b000 fffff880`0191e000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`01903000 fffff880`0190b000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`06743000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06622000 fffff880`066ba000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06568000 fffff880`06599000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`044f3000 fffff880`044f4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01659000 fffff880`0185d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`06599000 fffff880`065ab000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013f0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`013c1000 fffff880`013e3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02dea000 fffff880`02dfe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03b38000 fffff880`03b5e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02c77000 fffff880`02c89000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06769000 fffff880`06786000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06786000 fffff880`06787f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045fa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04489000 fffff880`04494000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04494000 fffff880`044ea000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06799000 fffff880`067a5000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`06788000 fffff880`06799000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fbd000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018a7000 fffff880`018b7000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00fd2000 fffff880`00fe7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018b7000 fffff880`01903000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02dcf000 fffff880`02dea000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01383000 fffff880`01393000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00f04000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f04000 fffff880`00f13000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d74000 fffff880`02d7d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00313000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`044ea000 fffff880`044f3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f6a000 fffff880`00f73000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05b7c000 fffff880`05b9d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0674a000 fffff880`0674c000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0672d000 fffff880`0674a000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0675d000 fffff880`06769000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0674c000 fffff880`0675d000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0670e000 fffff880`06710000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`066f1000 fffff880`0670e000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06721000 fffff880`0672d000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06710000 fffff880`06721000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`066ef000 fffff880`066f1000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`066ef000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05aea000 fffff880`05aec000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05acd000 fffff880`05aea000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05afd000 fffff880`05b09000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05aec000 fffff880`05afd000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0160e000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`01623000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01623000 fffff880`01636000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa00`0804fa44 00000000`00000000 fffff800`028dbfcf 00000000`00000007
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=1941]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 2.0
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = 870-G45 (MS-7599)
BaseBoardVersion = 2.0
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


  [/font]
```


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!
Unfortunately, when I tried to update my chipset drivers, I got this error from Catalyst Install Manager:
"Setup has detected an incomplete build. Setup will now exit."
and when I tried to update my Atheros ethernet controller drivers, I got this error:
">SetupNew\setup.cpp(135)
PAPP:
PVENDOR:
PGUID:
$14.0.0.162
@Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (7601) Non IE/Netscape 65202.98"

both drivers I got from here:
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/870-G45.html#/?div=Driver&os=Win7 64

I've been running driver verifier since my last post and also did a HD diagnostic with HDTune that didn't give me any errors. I've not had any BSOD besides when I installed uTorrent and I uninstalled it since then. I don't see why a program would make it BSOD with a page fault error and then not let me install drivers correctly. 
Would this have anything to do with configuring the dual-boot system the way I did with 3 partitions?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have Windows 7 Service Pack 1 installed? If not, get all your Windows updates then try installing the latest drivers from MSI again.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I do have Win7 SP1 installed and everything is updated.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I would try downloading the chipset setup files again to a new folder on your PC. Make sure you are getting the correct drivers for your ver. of Wndows installed, 64 bit, I believe.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Same thing is happening. How did I manage to mess THIS up?!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you install the Catalyst Control Center for your video card and was this done before you updated your chipset drivers? You could try removing the video card drivers then install the chipset drivers. Right click on the setup.exe file and run as administrator just to be sure. If that doesn't work, I don't know. You could try comparing driver version #'s for what you have installed and what's available.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the downloads may be corrupted. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2438651

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-service/1796e933-6385-4ac8-929c-9dd674e8b46f

If uTorrent installed, remove it.

Turn off Driver Verifier - from admin cmd screen - *verifier /reset*; reboot.

Have all Windows Updates, program installation setup files, driver setup files, etc... been downloaded fresh from the Internet or copied in from files stored/ backed up/ copied to USB?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I uninstalled the drivers for the video card and lan, deleted the folders that had the chipset and lan drivers that weren't working, and dug up my motherboard cd and installed the chipset drivers, lan drivers, and audio drivers from there. Then I installed the video card drivers from the CD as well. 
I shut everything down and plugged in my external hard drives while it was shut down. 
When I rebooted I had about ten minutes before I got a new BSOD. It was something about drivers, but I don't think it was the IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL one. I looked up what it could have been based on me just remembering it said something about drivers, and it could have been this:
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION, DRIVER_PAGE_FAULT_IN_FREED_SPECIAL_POOL, DRIVER_INVALID_STACK_ACCESS, or DRIVER_VERIFIER_DMA_VIOLATION.
I'm not sure. I just know it had something to do with drivers. 
No dump file was produced from it, and it restarted on its own. 



> Have all Windows Updates, program installation setup files, driver setup files, etc... been downloaded fresh from the Internet or copied in from files stored/ backed up/ copied to USB?


everything you just said except the driver setup files (which couldn't be opened from what i downloaded off the internet and came from the cd instead) have been downloaded fresh from the internet. nothing copied, yet. but eventually I'd love to copy some stuff from backup.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi again, I've been having internet connectivity issues over the last few days, where it just decides to go out randomly until last night it went out and wouldn't come back at all. DNS errors all over the place. 
So I've been on the phone with my ISP and microsoft. Today microsoft actually fixed it in IE by going into msconfig and telling certain programs not to be enabled at startup. Fine and dandy, until an hour later I try to open chrome and it loads old pages and then just crashes. over and over and over again. 
So I've uninstalled chrome and cleaned up a little bit and restart and i get an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD again. seriously?!
Here is the dmp file (at least I got one this time). Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated. I'm out of money to get more parts now (even though all that's old at this point is the internal HD).


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you know which programs MS disabled from automatically starting up? Any DNS errors should be completely unrelated to the BSOD problems you've been having.

The last crash was was caused by HDAudBus.sys which is a Microsoft audio BUS driver. It could have been the result of playing an audio/video file? It's not related to the other crashes you've had in the past, though.



```
3: kd> lmvm HDAudBus
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04797000 fffff880`047bb000   HDAudBus   (pdb symbols)          c:\symcache\hdaudbus.pdb\B5C550217D6D4EB79C42A15491288BF41\hdaudbus.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: HDAudBus.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\SymCache\HDAudBus.sys\4CE7A65E24000\HDAudBus.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
    Image name: HDAudBus.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
    CheckSum:         0002BFAB
    ImageSize:        00024000
    File version:     6.1.7601.17514
    Product version:  6.1.7601.17514
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.9 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     hdaudbus.sys
    OriginalFilename: hdaudbus.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7601.17514
    FileVersion:      6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
    FileDescription:  High Definition Audio Bus Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Because I know JCGriff loves his code bxes! :laugh:
```


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Random BOSD's usually means faulty RAM.

Try downloading Memtest86+ burn ISO to CD-R (Burn at lowest speed) boot with it. If you get errors you have bad RAM.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred, how strange. I've had no issues with audio or video files whatsoever, and this was a bsod on restart.
The services I have disabled are Filesystem Watcher from DigiData Corp., Google Updater Service, iPod Service, Netcache from Unknown, Apple Mobile Device from Apple, Online Backup Scheduler from Unknown(although I know what that is; Charter's Backup Software), Adobe Acrobat Update Service from Adobe, and Steam Client Service from Valve Corp.

JackBauer, No ram errors or HD errors to date. This has been going on for quite some time.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think those services should have affected DNS, they are more background services that use the net connection to check for updates, but not a big deal. If you run into DNS errors again, right click on command prompt and Run As Administrator. At the prompt type *Ipconfig /flushdns* and see if it clears up. Check Event Viewer for application and system errors.

I don't have an explanation for the HDAudBus.sys crash. I would move slowly with the computer and installing a lot of software until it seems stable for a period of time.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with not installing much and moving slowly, it just drives me nuts that I've reformatted and am still getting BSODs with no apparent cause. And everytime a new error. 
I'll take your advice if it happens again. 
Thanks a bunch for sticking with me through all of this mess!!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi again, I've had four BSODs in the last week or so and was just wondering if someone could read the code for me and tell me what's causing them, or at least tell me how to figure it out so I don't have to keep bugging y'all to do it for me 
Thanks!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Droo, I checked your recent dumps and a couple have the ntkrnlmp and amdppm.sys drivers as the possible cause. Those files are already up to date on your computer.


Are you overclocking anything in your BIOS setup or have you adjusted any memory timings or voltages for your RAM?
What is the brand/model of your memory, if you know it.
Did you ever run Prime95 on your system?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Hi Droo, I checked your recent dumps and a couple have the ntkrnlmp and amdppm.sys drivers as the possible cause. Those files are already up to date on your computer.
> 
> 
> Are you overclocking anything in your BIOS setup or have you adjusted any memory timings or voltages for your RAM?
> ...


Hi Fred, I'm not overclocking, and I haven't run Prime95 since I reinstalled so I just started doing that again. 
This is the exact memory I have:
Amazon.com: Patriot Memory Sector 5 G Series 8 GB (2x4 GB) DDR3 PC3-10666 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 Dual Channel PGV38G1333ELK: Electronics
Reading the description on that page, it says I should be running it at 1333MHz with 9-9-9-24 timings, If I've never set that would that make a difference? If so, how do I change those settings?
Thanks!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, those specs are Patriot's advertised memory timings @ 1.65 volts. MSI recommends RAM running at 1.5V. I don't know that motherboard or the BIOS, but I would try and drop the voltage for the RAM as a test. Look under the Cell Menu, then DRAM Voltage and see if you can manually set the voltage to 1.5V, save and exit. Give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll try that in another day when I've finished running Prime95. When you say, "see what happens", does that mean that I'll have to wait for another BSOD before finding out if that worked or not?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

droo said:


> When you say, "see what happens", does that mean that I'll have to wait for another BSOD before finding out if that worked or not?


Yep! :laugh: Only way to tell if it's fixed is if the Blue Screens stop. If you change the timings and have problems, change it back to where it was - probably "Auto".

Driver verifier isn't flagging anything, correct?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Driver verifier isn't flagging anything, correct?


Ya know, I'm not even sure if that's still running. I'll check that too.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, Prime95 tests came up clean after 24 hours.
I tried changing the settings for DRAM Voltage in bios but it wouldn't let me do anything but AUTO settings.
I also ran driver verifier and upon restart it hung at the windows starting screen and I had to manually turn off my computer and system restore it to before I changed driver verifier settings. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a good sign if Prime ran for a day with no problems. There's probably another setting that needs to be changed before you can manually set the voltage for your RAM, but I don't know that motherboard to tell you how. I'd leave that alone for now an assume the system is stable based on Prime's results.

I'll see if JCGriff can offer some better advice on Driver Verifier.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like Driver Verifier may have flagged a boot driver.

Any new dump in *c:\windows\minidump* ?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Jcgriff, no new dumps since 9-15. I'm assuming one wasn't created because I had to manually shut down the system instead of it BSOD?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, run driver verifier again when you can. That seems to be the only thing pointing to a problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The hard-shutdown likely did it.

Run D/V again as Fred suggested. 

If stuck at Windows screen - 
- check HDD light for activity
- upon reboot, try last known good configuration

Run SysInternals Load Order. Download & save - http://live.sysinternals.com/LoadOrd.exe

RIGHT-click on LoadOrd.exe, "Run as Administrator"

Click on "copy"; paste into --> [code] [/code] <-- box in next post (code box preserves spacing).

Maybe a problematic driver will show.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Here you go..


```
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2	msisadrv	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	6	vdrvroot	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	7	pciide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	mountmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys,-100
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	SCSI miniport	n/a*	amdxata	
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys,-10001
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys,-100
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\clfs.sys,-100
Boot	Base	1	KSecDD	
Boot	Base	2	CNG	
Boot	Base	n/a*	pcw	Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Boot	File System	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\ndis.sys,-200
Boot	Cryptography	2	KSecPkg	
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Extended Base	26	timounter	Acronis True Image Backup Archive Explorer
Boot	Extended Base	n/a*	storflt	@%SystemRoot%\system32\vmstorfltres.dll,-1000
Boot	PnP Filter*	8*	AtiPcie	AMD PCI Express (3GIO) Filter
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	Disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	5*	fvevol	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys,-100
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	hwpolicy	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys,-101
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\mup.sys,-101
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	rdyboost	ReadyBoost
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	snapman380	Acronis Snapshots Manager (Build 380)
Boot	Activity Monitor*	1*	Soluto	Soluto
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	tdrpman174	Acronis Try&Decide and Restore Points filter (build 174)
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Base	2	Beep	Beep
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys,-100
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys,-101
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPREFMP	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RdpRefMp.sys,-101
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\afd.sys,-1000
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	NetBT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\netbt.sys,-2
System	NDIS	16	WfpLwf	WFP Lightweight Filter
System	NDIS	18	Psched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Extended base	17	Serial	Serial port driver
System	Extended Base	23	tmcomm	tmcomm
System	Extended Base	24	tmevtmgr	tmevtmgr
System	Extended Base	25	tmactmon	tmactmon
System	n/a*	n/a*	blbdrive	
System	network*	9*	CSC	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-202
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	discache	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\discache.sys,-102
System	n/a*	n/a*	mssmbios	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys,-2
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-1000
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	tmtdi	Trend Micro TDI Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32012
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\luafv.sys,-100
Automatic	Filter	2	tifsfilter	Acronis True Image FS Filter
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	FontCache3.0.0.0	@%SystemRoot%\system32\PresentationHost.exe,-3309
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcEptMapper	@%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	Event log	n/a*	AMD External Events Utility	
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	CscService	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	Plugplay	n/a*	Power	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	Extended Base	n/a*	Amsp	Trend Micro Solution Platform
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AcrSch2Svc	Acronis Scheduler2 Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AMD FUEL Service	AMD FUEL Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AODDriver4.01	AODDriver4.01
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Apple Mobile Device	Apple Mobile Device
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BITS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Bonjour Service	Bonjour Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Dokan	Dokan
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DokanMounter	DokanMounter
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FontCache	@%systemroot%\system32\FntCache.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SolutoService	Soluto PCGenome Core Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	sppsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SSPORT	SSPORT
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TMAgent	
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
```
and here's another BSOD while I was gone today.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the LoadOrd output.

Saluto, Acronis & Trend Micro would be on my hit-list.

Also, I see "dokan" - is that this --> http://dokan-dev.net/en/

It says dokan = a user-mode file system library for Windows - http://code.google.com/p/dokan/

Just best guess at this point, but I would suggest that you uninstall all 4.

Use Revo Free for Saluto, Acronis & dokan - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Trend Micro Removal - http://esupport.trendmicro.com/Page...sions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx

TM file for Windows 7 x64 - http://solutionfile.trendmicro.com/solutionfile/EN-1037161/64bit.exe

Download & save. RIGHT-click, "Run as Administrator"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just noticed something . . .

LoadOrd shows Trend Micro - 

```
[font=lucida console]Automatic	Extended Base	n/a*	Amsp	Trend Micro Solution Platform[/font]
```
However, I went back to one of your earlier posts & ran the dumps, which clearly show McAfee drivers - 

```
[font=lucida console]mfeapfk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:35:05 2011 (4D2E1E89)
mfeavfk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:35:31 2011 (4D2E1EA3)
mfehidk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:34:12 2011 (4D2E1E54)
mfewfpk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:34:28 2011 (4D2E1E64)[/font]
```
I don't see Trend Micro in the few selected dumps I just ran.

Did you remove McAfee and install Trend Micro since this thread began on 5 July 2011?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Did you remove McAfee and install Trend Micro since this thread began on 5 July 2011?


Yes, when i reinstalled windows I had McAfee for a short time before Trend Micro. TM is virtually uninstallable because last time I did I got yelled at by the person who is letting me use their paid subscription to it 
I can tell you however that it was not originally on the new system before the BSODs started happening. 
I'm also surprised that the 3 things you listed (Acronis, TrendMicro, and Soluto) are big names, why would there be anything wrong with having them?


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

It looks like Dokan has something to do with linux installations? Otherwise I have no idea. Uninstalling it now and seeing if that makes a difference.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's something else that's kinda weird. I went to device manager, Action, and Add legacy hardware. 'install the hardware that i manually select from a list', 'display adapters' and next brings up a "select the devices below or click have disk" and all I got was Intel branded chipset families. 
I have an AMD CPU, not Intel. Which got me thinking, maybe before when I had intel there's something buried deep down that's recognizing different hardware? 
Just a random thought.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, get out of Device Manager woman! :grin: Those steps are rarely necessary and they're used to manually install a piece of hardware. You see a list of Intel drivers because Windows is reading a list of manufacturers and devices it has drivers for in its database. You're under the intel heading.

Also, I'd highly recommend the free version of avast antivirus over a lot of the paid stuff out there if you need AV software.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha, I was just looking around! 
I had Windows Defender before TM. All the threads I read before I started posting in here was "uninstall avast" so I never thought I'd actually see it recommended.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

droo said:


> I'm also surprised that the 3 things you listed (Acronis, TrendMicro, and Soluto) are big names, why would there be anything wrong with having them?


Because I have seen them all listed as probable causes of BSODs, especially Acronis & Trend Micro -- & rather often.

Saluto pulled their app earlier this year; now it's fixed & back...?

Remove it for now... interest in boot time is not a current priority.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I went ahead and uninstalled Soluto and Acronis, but am keeping TM on there for now. If I get more dump files that point to that I will absolutely uninstall that too, but like I said, I'll get yelled at so I'm picking my battles


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you end up uninstalling Trend Micro, before you do, you should be able to get the serial or registration # out of the program before removing it. You shouldn't have a problem reinstalling it if you have the disc.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if you BSOD.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys, it's been a busy month, but I've been keeping track of my BSODs just for y'all. 
Today alone I've gotten 3 and haven't even been on for more than an hour. When I sat down at my computer I noticed it had restart (BSOD 1) so i'm not sure what that was from, about ten minutes after surfing the web I got a system_service_exception (BSOD 2), and then about five minutes after it restarted and I reloaded pages again I got a IRQL_not_less_or_EQUAL (BSOD 3). Keep in mind, I have maybe 6 things that startup on boot now, and all i was doing was browsing chrome. 
Once again, any help is appreciated!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't delete that first zip file, but it doesn't have all the BSODs from today in it. So here's the updated one:


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

haven't had any BSOD's since this, but would still like some input on the previous ones. Thanks!


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

here's one i woke up to.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Droo, your latest crash seems to be related to your ATI video driver or the Catalyst Control center. I looked through your previous zip file and couldn't find the cause of the crash - everything just pointed to a couple core Windows files, which I don't believe are the problem. I'll ask JCGriff if he can look at them again since I just don't have the skill to pull anything more from the dump files.

Hopefully you removed the antivirus and daemon tools (cd emulator) from your computer that was mentioned a while back, IIRC.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

ATI video was named probable cause in the last BSOD -

```
[font=lucida console]atikmpag.sys    Thu Jul 07 22:47:04 2011 (4E166FA8)
[/font]
```
Update drivers - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#atikmpag.sys 

Varying bugchecks on the 12 BSODs indicate unknown hardware failure -

```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 50, {fffff8a00939f010, 0, fffff88004330f14, 0}
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+26f14 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck A, {fffffa0009c04c48, 2, 1, fffff80002ee22b2}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff96000060214, fffff88008c37f00, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DrvGetRegistryHandleFromDeviceMap+5dc )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 50, {fffffffffffffff1, 0, fffff80003000dd3, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {48, 2, 1, fffff88000e31742}
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!DeviceUpdateRequestTimeoutCounter+6 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002ea5782, fffff880084a3d20, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck A, {2728, d, 0, fffff80002e7c240}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAccumulateTicks+150 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 50, {ffffff6000000003, 1, fffff80002ed8348, 7}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SleepInputIdle+79 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41287, 1d4fd, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+46485 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck A, {fffffa000a2f6248, 2, 1, fffff80002ed12b2}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 50, {ffffffffffffff83, 0, fffff80002ee4083, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+103 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```

*ataport.sys* = - named in one BSOD. Any storage devices attached to the system? Are any IDE?

ATA Port's Interface with ATA Miniport Drivers
ATA Port Driver


Run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.13.276 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Video, RAM or other unknown hardware failure affecting RAM is the likely cause.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110811-41075-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  8 17:43:34.294 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:18.949
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+26f14 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+26f14
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff8a0`0939f010 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04330f14 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110511-33321-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 13:43:17.312 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:31.576
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa00`09c04c48 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ee22b2
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110511-32807-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 13:24:19.374 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:25.028
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DrvGetRegistryHandleFromDeviceMap+5dc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  VDeck.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!DrvGetRegistryHandleFromDeviceMap+5dc
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`00060214 fffff880`08c37f00 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110511-34866-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 10:11:19.927 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:11:40.582
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffff`fffffff1 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03000dd3 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-32073-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov  4 09:58:15.925 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:56:40.190
BugCheck D1, {48, 2, 1, fffff88000e31742}
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!DeviceUpdateRequestTimeoutCounter+6 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_ataport!DeviceUpdateRequestTimeoutCounter+6
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000048 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00e31742
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-39702-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov  4 05:59:45.359 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 13 days 17:51:29.722
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  launcher.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02ea5782 fffff880`084a3d20 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102111-34585-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 21 12:06:11.484 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:35:32.123
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAccumulateTicks+150 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KeAccumulateTicks+150
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00002728 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e7c240
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102011-32385-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 20 10:29:16.382 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:50:55.037
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SleepInputIdle+79 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  conhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!SleepInputIdle+79
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffff60`00000003 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ed8348 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102011-35521-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 20 08:36:38.777 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 6 days 19:45:18.301
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+46485 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  coreServiceShe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+46485
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041287 00000000`0001d4fd 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-34959-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 12:49:20.767 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 22:46:48.421
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  VDeck.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa00`0a2f6248 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02ed12b2
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101111-35147-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 11 13:09:30.852 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:06:03.506
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\100811-39889-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct  8 03:58:50.117 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:06.397
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+103 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!PoIdle+103
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffff`ffffff83 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ee4083 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! I updated drivers for ATI and got speccy. Here are the published links:
this one is the summary
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/wY4EkjWh7NyulercFAQ8YPP
and this one shows my two external hard drives I have hooked up. I also have a printer, phone charger, and ipod charger hooked up right now. 
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/mx6508KpkKKWNA530cVL02C

If anything I will just buy new RAM since it's cheap and you say that's what it seems to be pointing to, but why would Prime95 stress tests not pick that up?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Run Memtest overnight again. IMO, I can't see just replacing parts w/o knowing if they're defective. You could check the board for bad capacitors, but that would be pretty rare on a new motherboard. Based on what JC mentioned on the ATA port drivers, I'd try running w/o the external drives connected. See what JCGriff has to say.


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

here's another one i woke up to this morning.
i'll run memtest again tonight.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

did you uninstall your previous drivers from the old motherboard ? and when you bought the new motherboard there should have been a driver cd , you should install all of the software included with the cd .

and another thing i would like to point out is that usually after changing motherboards , its good to repair your windows regardless of whether you can log in windows or not .


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The last BSOD - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002ea5646, fffff88008080fb0, 0}

[COLOR=Red]Probably caused by : hardware[/COLOR] ( nt!ObFastReferenceObject+16 )[/FONT]
```
*0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* = system service threw an exception

Exception = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation

The dumps cannot tell us the specific piece of hardware involved.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
[font=lucida console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\kernel\110811-41075-01.zip\111111-33072-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e17000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0305c670
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 09:06:50.910 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:49:45.564
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002ea5646, fffff88008080fb0, 0}

Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!ObFastReferenceObject+16 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002ea5646, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88008080fb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ObFastReferenceObject+16
fffff800`02ea5646 0f7412          pcmpeqb mm2,mmword ptr [rdx]

CONTEXT:  fffff88008080fb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88008080fb0)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa800a502b10 rcx=fffffa80096db268
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffffa80069e03dc rdi=fffffa80096db268
rip=fffff80002ea5646 rsp=fffff88008081990 rbp=fffffa800a681060
 r8=fffff8a0025c2a25  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0062006400320033
r11=fffff88008081990 r12=0000000000000001 r13=fffffa80069e0390
r14=fffffa80096db268 r15=fffffa80096db060
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
nt!ObFastReferenceObject+0x16:
fffff800`02ea5646 0f7412          pcmpeqb mm2,mmword ptr [rdx] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

MISALIGNED_IP: 
nt!ObFastReferenceObject+16
fffff800`02ea5646 0f7412          pcmpeqb mm2,mmword ptr [rdx]

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002ea5646

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08081990 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObFastReferenceObject+0x16


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ObFastReferenceObject+16
fffff800`02ea5646 0f7412          pcmpeqb mm2,mmword ptr [rdx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ObFastReferenceObject+16

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88008080fb0 ; kb

MODULE_NAME: hardware

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880080807f0 rbx=fffff80002fde788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002e17000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002e93c40 rsp=fffff880080806e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002ea5646  r9=fffff88008080fb0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880080808e8 r12=fffff80002e92ed3 r13=fffff8000309ce28
r14=fffff80002e92ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e93c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`080806f0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`080806e8 fffff800`02e931e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02ea5646 fffff880`08080fb0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`080806f0 fffff800`02e92b3c : fffff880`08081758 fffff880`08080fb0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ebf9f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08080830 fffff800`02ebf4fd : fffff800`030b0670 fffff800`02fd5634 fffff800`02e17000 fffff880`08081758 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`08080870 fffff800`02ebe2d5 : fffff800`02fde788 fffff880`080808e8 fffff880`08081758 fffff800`02e17000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`080808a0 fffff800`02ecf361 : fffff880`08081758 fffff880`08080fb0 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`096db268 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`08080f80 fffff800`02e932c2 : fffff880`08081758 fffffa80`0a502b10 fffff880`08081800 fffffa80`069e03dc : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`08081620 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e17000 fffff800`03400000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03400000 fffff800`03449000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c87000 fffff880`00c94000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c94000 fffff880`00ca8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ca8000 fffff880`00d06000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00dc6000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dc6000 fffff880`00de0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00de9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00dfd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e90000 fffff880`00f34000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f43000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f9a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fad000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fe0000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00fed000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ffd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01045000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01052000 fffff880`011f5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01289000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`01289000 fffff880`012a4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`012a6000 fffff880`01304000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01304000 fffff880`0131f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0131f000 fffff880`01391000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`013a2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013a2000 fffff880`013ac000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013bd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013df000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013ec000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01492000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01492000 fffff880`014a0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`014c5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014ce000 fffff880`015c1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015c1000 fffff880`015d1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015da000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01653000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`01698000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0169c000 fffff880`018a0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018a0000 fffff880`018ea000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018ea000 fffff880`018fa000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01946000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01946000 fffff880`0194e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`01988000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01988000 fffff880`0199a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019a3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019dd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019dd000 fffff880`019f3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02a58000 fffff880`02a75000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`02ab7000 fffff880`02ac8000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`02ac8000 fffff880`02ad4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`02ad4000 fffff880`02af7000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`02af7000 fffff880`02b18000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`02b5a000 fffff880`02b6f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02b6f000 fffff880`02b87000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1c000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Wed Jun 29 06:26:34 2011 (4E0AFDDA)
fffff880`02c1c000 fffff880`02c30000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02c30000 fffff880`02c81000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02c8d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c8d000 fffff880`02c98000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c98000 fffff880`02ca7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02ca7000 fffff880`02cd6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`02ced000 fffff880`02d13000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02d13000 fffff880`02d22000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d22000 fffff880`02d3f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d6c000   tmcomm   tmcomm.sys   Tue Jul 12 07:12:24 2011 (4E1C2C18)
fffff880`02d6c000 fffff880`02d9b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02db2000   tmevtmgr tmevtmgr.sys Tue Jul 12 07:12:20 2011 (4E1C2C14)
fffff880`02db2000 fffff880`02dd1000   tmactmon tmactmon.sys Tue Jul 12 07:12:34 2011 (4E1C2C22)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02dec000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04011000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04011000 fffff880`0402f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`0403e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0403e000 fffff880`0404d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0404d000 fffff880`04056000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04066000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04066000 fffff880`0407c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0407c000 fffff880`040a0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`040a0000 fffff880`040ac000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`040b9000 fffff880`0413c000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0413c000 fffff880`0415a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`0416b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0416b000 fffff880`04191000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04191000 fffff880`041a6000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041a6000 fffff880`041f9000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:30:43 2011 (4E95EAE3)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04453000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`04453000 fffff880`04490000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04490000 fffff880`044b2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`044b2000 fffff880`044b7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`044b8000 fffff880`044c4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044d5000 fffff880`044e3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`044e7000 fffff880`04508000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04508000 fffff880`04522000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04522000 fffff880`0452d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0452d000 fffff880`0452e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0452f000 fffff880`04572000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04572000 fffff880`04586000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`04586000 fffff880`04598000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04598000 fffff880`045f2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04804000 fffff880`05212000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:56:42 2011 (4E95F0FA)
fffff880`05212000 fffff880`05306000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05306000 fffff880`0534c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0534c000 fffff880`05370000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05370000 fffff880`05385000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Fri Nov 27 02:47:56 2009 (4B0F842C)
fffff880`05385000 fffff880`05392000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`05392000 fffff880`0539d000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`0539d000 fffff880`053f3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`053f3000 fffff880`053ff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05fc3000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Sep 28 05:53:08 2010 (4CA1BB04)
fffff880`05fc3000 fffff880`05fd1000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05fd1000 fffff880`05fdd000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05fdd000 fffff880`05fe6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05fe6000 fffff880`05ff9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05ff9000 fffff880`05ffaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06024000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`06024000 fffff880`06055000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`06079000 fffff880`06142000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`06142000 fffff880`06160000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06160000 fffff880`06178000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06178000 fffff880`061a5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`061a5000 fffff880`061f3000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`066e4000 fffff880`0678a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0678a000 fffff880`06795000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06795000 fffff880`067c6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`067c6000 fffff880`067ce000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Thu Aug 11 19:07:32 2005 (42FBDA34)
fffff880`067ce000 fffff880`067e0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0685e000 fffff880`068f6000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`068f6000 fffff880`06909000   tmeevw   tmeevw.sys   Wed Jun 29 10:47:24 2011 (4E0B3AFC)
fffff880`06909000 fffff880`06940000   tmnciesc tmnciesc.sys Mon Jul 04 00:07:42 2011 (4E113C8E)
fffff880`069b1000 fffff880`069bc000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00354000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Sep 29 00:03:02 2011 (4E83EDF6)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`044c4000 fffff880`044d5000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`02b29000 fffff880`02b5a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`02b18000 fffff880`02b29000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`06940000 fffff880`069b1000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`02a75000 fffff880`02a86000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`02a86000 fffff880`02ab7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01652000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`0165b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0165b000 fffff880`0166e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f43000 fffff880`00f9a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01289000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04066000 fffff880`0407c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04572000 fffff880`04586000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`04191000 fffff880`041a6000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06024000 fffff880`06055000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`069b1000 fffff880`069bc000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00de9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04453000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Jun 07 06:34:39 2011 (4DEDFEBF)
fffff880`04804000 fffff880`05212000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:56:42 2011 (4E95F0FA)
fffff880`041a6000 fffff880`041f9000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Oct 12 15:30:43 2011 (4E95EAE3)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:22 2009 (4A005486)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`01492000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`0416b000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06142000 fffff880`06160000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0166e000 fffff880`01698000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d06000 fffff880`00dc6000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ca8000 fffff880`00d06000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0131f000 fffff880`01391000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04066000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05fc3000 fffff880`05fd1000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040b9000 fffff880`0413c000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`0413c000 fffff880`0415a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02c98000 fffff880`02ca7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019dd000 fffff880`019f3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04490000 fffff880`044b2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05fdd000 fffff880`05fe6000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05fd1000 fffff880`05fdd000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05fe6000 fffff880`05ff9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`044b8000 fffff880`044c4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05212000 fffff880`05306000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05306000 fffff880`0534c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00dfd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c35000 fffff880`00c81000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013a2000 fffff880`013ac000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019dd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018a0000 fffff880`018ea000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`05385000 fffff880`05392000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03400000 fffff800`03449000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0534c000 fffff880`05370000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06079000 fffff880`06142000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019a3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04011000 fffff880`0402f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`0403e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0452f000 fffff880`04572000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01304000 fffff880`0131f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`044b2000 fffff880`044b7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05370000 fffff880`05385000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Fri Nov 27 02:47:56 2009 (4B0F842C)
fffff880`02b5a000 fffff880`02b6f000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02ad4000 fffff880`02af7000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c87000 fffff880`00c94000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`044d5000 fffff880`044e3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0403e000 fffff880`0404d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00dc6000 fffff880`00de0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`06160000 fffff880`06178000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06178000 fffff880`061a5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`061a5000 fffff880`061f3000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06024000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fad000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`012a6000 fffff880`01304000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02c8d000 fffff880`02c98000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01988000 fffff880`0199a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ce000 fffff880`015c1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`040a0000 fffff880`040ac000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02ca7000 fffff880`02cd6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d13000 fffff880`02d22000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01045000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013bd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c81000 fffff880`02c8d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e17000 fffff800`03400000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01052000 fffff880`011f5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fc000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02ced000 fffff880`02d13000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fe0000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ffd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`013a2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`066e4000 fffff880`0678a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04453000 fffff880`04490000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c94000 fffff880`00ca8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0407c000 fffff880`040a0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`01289000 fffff880`012a4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`044e7000 fffff880`04508000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04508000 fffff880`04522000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c30000 fffff880`02c81000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04522000 fffff880`0452d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015da000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0194e000 fffff880`01988000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02b6f000 fffff880`02b87000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02d6c000 fffff880`02d9b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0678a000 fffff880`06795000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`053f3000 fffff880`053ff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d22000 fffff880`02d3f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01946000 fffff880`0194e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0685e000 fffff880`068f6000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06795000 fffff880`067c6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`067c6000 fffff880`067ce000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Thu Aug 11 19:07:32 2005 (42FBDA34)
fffff880`0452d000 fffff880`0452e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0169c000 fffff880`018a0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`067ce000 fffff880`067e0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013ec000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013df000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02c1c000 fffff880`02c30000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02db2000 fffff880`02dd1000   tmactmon tmactmon.sys Tue Jul 12 07:12:34 2011 (4E1C2C22)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d6c000   tmcomm   tmcomm.sys   Tue Jul 12 07:12:24 2011 (4E1C2C18)
fffff880`068f6000 fffff880`06909000   tmeevw   tmeevw.sys   Wed Jun 29 10:47:24 2011 (4E0B3AFC)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02db2000   tmevtmgr tmevtmgr.sys Tue Jul 12 07:12:20 2011 (4E1C2C14)
fffff880`06909000 fffff880`06940000   tmnciesc tmnciesc.sys Mon Jul 04 00:07:42 2011 (4E113C8E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1c000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Wed Jun 29 06:26:34 2011 (4E0AFDDA)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0416b000 fffff880`04191000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04586000 fffff880`04598000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02a58000 fffff880`02a75000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05ff9000 fffff880`05ffaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04011000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04598000 fffff880`045f2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05392000 fffff880`0539d000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`0539d000 fffff880`053f3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`02ac8000 fffff880`02ad4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`02ab7000 fffff880`02ac8000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01653000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00fed000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01492000 fffff880`014a0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05fc3000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Sep 28 05:53:08 2010 (4CA1BB04)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`014c5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`018ea000 fffff880`018fa000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018fa000 fffff880`01946000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02dec000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015c1000 fffff880`015d1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e90000 fffff880`00f34000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f43000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00354000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Sep 29 00:03:02 2011 (4E83EDF6)
fffff880`0404d000 fffff880`04056000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02af7000 fffff880`02b18000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`044c4000 fffff880`044d5000   usbaapl64.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`02b29000 fffff880`02b5a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`02b18000 fffff880`02b29000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`06940000 fffff880`069b1000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`02a75000 fffff880`02a86000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`02a86000 fffff880`02ab7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01646000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01652000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`0165b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0165b000 fffff880`0166e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02ea5646 fffff880`08080fb0 00000000`00000000
PEB at 000007fffffd4000
error 1 InitTypeRead( nt!_PEB at 000007fffffd4000)...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=1941]
BiosMajorRelease = 8
BiosMinorRelease = 15
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = V10.8
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
SystemManufacturer = MSI
SystemProductName = MS-7599
SystemFamily = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemVersion = 2.0
SystemSKU = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = MSI
BaseBoardProduct = 870-G45 (MS-7599)
BaseBoardVersion = 2.0
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1941 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  V10.8
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             03/03/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 100000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7599
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Family                        To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product                       870-G45 (MS-7599)
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -274032952: - h
       -274033000: - 

  Location                      To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       2.0
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              edh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD              
  Processor ID                  530f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor                  
  Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3000MHz
  Current Speed                 3000MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0280h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0200h - 512K
  Installed Size                0200h - 512K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Specification Reserved
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0302h - Unknown Disabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0000h - 0K
  Installed Size                0000h - 0K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 002ch]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 002dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                008bffffh
  Memory Array Handle           002ch
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   1333EL Series00000
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   01h - Other
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   1333EL Series00000
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0031h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002dh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0032h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   01h - Other
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0034h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  002ch
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   01h - Other
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM4
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03

[/font]
```


----------



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

tyza said:


> did you uninstall your previous drivers from the old motherboard ? and when you bought the new motherboard there should have been a driver cd , you should install all of the software included with the cd .
> 
> and another thing i would like to point out is that usually after changing motherboards , its good to repair your windows regardless of whether you can log in windows or not .


yes, i have completely wiped my machine since getting new hardware for it and done a fresh install. along with the fresh install, i used the cd that came with the motherboard.


----------

